# Rib Cage Pain



## ilovehockey (May 30, 2001)

Whether I'm in the midst of a major flare or feeling generally pretty good, I can always count on one thing - my entire rib cage is extremely painful! When I touch any area of my rib cage, I experience a sharp, burning pain. What is this? Does anyone else have this?


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

This is one of my major complaints. My ribs are constantly sore. I believe I have what they call costal chondritis. It affects the sternum and ribs. I use heat (heating pad or moist compresses) and tylenol arthritis (can't take stronger pain killers).Do a search for this disorder, I know there is info on this.Tania


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

I found the website on costo-- www.geocities.com/HotSprings/Villa/2338/ Sorry couldn't figure how to hypelink this on my iMac.Feel Better,Tania


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Hi!I don't get the rib cage thing, but I get that sternum pain. I had it last night bad. I'm 47 and I always think I'm having a heart attack.The doctor told me to take a mild tranquilizer (valium 5-10mg) and that does help. At least then I know it ain't no heart attack. A warm heat back of some kind does help too.As does a warm kitty kat!!!Feel better sweetie!love to all, mama-


----------

